# Can the use of HGH, really cause diabetes, or is this a myth?



## A.J. (Sep 14, 2010)

What is the general consensus on this? Does HGH really increase the chance of developing diabetes?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes it can as it can mess with your insulin sensitivity but it is rare


----------



## ace man (Nov 2, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> yes it can as it can mess with your insulin sensitivity but it is rare


Pscarb would you have to be kicking the ar*e out of the quantity or prolonged use ? Or genetically predisposed to be unfortunate to enough to become Diabetic after using HGH ? Interested to hear your take on it.

Thanks


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

ace man said:


> Pscarb would you have to be kicking the ar*e out of the quantity or prolonged use ? Or genetically predisposed to be unfortunate to enough to become Diabetic after using HGH ? Interested to hear your take on it.
> 
> Thanks


X2 interested in this as I've been using HGH for injury recovery purposes.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ace man said:


> Pscarb would you have to be kicking the ar*e out of the quantity or prolonged use ? Or genetically predisposed to be unfortunate to enough to become Diabetic after using HGH ? Interested to hear your take on it.
> 
> Thanks


I believe it is a combination of the two, it is not something that just happens it is a possible side effect.

I have been using GH for over ten yrs now and my blood sugar is fine


----------



## ace man (Nov 2, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> I believe it is a combination of the two, it is not something that just happens it is a possible side effect.
> 
> I have been using GH for over ten yrs now and my blood sugar is fine


Nice one mate thanks for your input, I have just started using Somotropin HGH 4iu ED (age 43) for small lean gains and general wellbeing. Was starting to worry maybe doing more harm than good. No AAS yet but about to embark on a course of Test.

Thanks for quick response.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

Taking an asprin can cause diabetes lol no one really knows what causes sudden onset of type 1. Type 2 can be attributed to more diet related stuff, and lack of exercise etc, excessive blood sugar levels if ya get my drift.

But to get type 1, virtually anything can trigger it, if your pancreas is gonna shut down, it's gonna shut down, it's like any organ really. tbh i've not heard HGH being a possible cause of diabetes, that's a new one on me. Learn something new each day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

This was taken from another forum posted by a member called discohornet, it explains it very well.....



> A few ius every day is just what the doctor ordered for health, happiness and nice skin. Along with moderate exercise and a balanced diet with leafy greans, fresh vegetables, lean meat, nut and seeds, and the occasional piece of fruit for desert, you are golden and not much will ever come of this whole diabetes thing.
> 
> Take 10 ius every day non stop for years, along with a huge surplus of calories (a lot of it coming from pop-tarts) and just enough cardio to not lose muscle, and you're asking for trouble.
> 
> ...


I particular like the quote at the end........


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

so am I getting the msg right? i.e. gh is better stacked with slin - not just for better gains as it affect the gh receptors expression as well?

before when I did try natural gh releasers not just pre bed my blood sugar was always at least 0.5 up in the mornings i.e. the fasting one


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> so am I getting the msg right? i.e. gh is better stacked with slin - not just for better gains as it affect the gh receptors expression as well?
> 
> before when I did try natural gh releasers not just pre bed my blood sugar was always at least 0.5 up in the mornings i.e. the fasting one


Are you talking about OTC natty GH releasing supplements or peptides? If it is the former then this discussion is a totally different kettle of fish


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

doing my research, in the case you talked about isn';t HGH better stacked with slin - not just for better gains as it affect the gh receptors expression as well?


----------

